# First Toads



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Heard the first toads calling this afternoon while out clearing brush. I tried to take a video, but the call was overwhelmed by wind on my phone microphone. It was a nice and welcome sound. The link provides the exact call for bufo americanus that I heard.

http://www.mister-toad.com/frogcalls.html


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

AWESOME!! We have a way to go up here, but it sure is nice to hear that they are out somewhere.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Anish said:


> AWESOME!! We have a way to go up here, but it sure is nice to hear that they are out somewhere.


Despite these temp. up and downs, it's finally really here in SE MI.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Also found this guy catching some warmth. Things are waking up.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

We've been hearing a few western chorus frogs here the last couple of days.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

The peepers came out last year in February. With 1.5 feet of new snow on top of the 3-4 feet we have will keep anything quiet here for awhile.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Man, I wish we had toads singing here. Still nothing. Were probably a good couple of weeks behind down state. Redwings just started showing up around here.


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Up here it will be late July before the peepers come out. That's when I know spring is here.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

toads and dogs don't mix


----------

